# Heads Up



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you start to do snake skins be sure and put the tubes you have skins glued to in a closed area. I had one with copperhead on the tube I left on the table by accident. A mouse or some kind of bug got to it. Chewed about a third of the skin off the tube.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Now that's a first. The mouse eating the snake! LOL!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL Nature

Years back, I had a problem with spiders getting on things if I left them outside


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will add a couple pictures
The first is the tube that something ate on. The second is last nights pour. It is the last of the copperhead. The spots you see are on the top not in the resin.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Did these a little different. Got a gold painted blank with black/gold Accent kits. These are the blanks in the pictures above.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are nice......


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Love th pens. LL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Those are awesome!
I"m still hoping to get you a redfish skin. I have landed a few keepers recently, but they all have just the one spot and it's too close to the tail to be usable.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Those look great Bobby!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those sure look nice Bobby........

Didn't realize you were gonna give reds a shot. Daughter caught one on Saturday that may have been usable. Had 3 spots with two of them about an inch down from the dorsal fin. 
I'll keep you in mind for the future. I'm assuming spec skins would be too thin to try??

I can keep you supplied with hardheads though.........lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hard heads I can handle myself LOL I got one sold and maybe 2 more to a girl in Dallas. She is getting them for some Lawyers she knows. Hummmm Any of you lawyers in Dallas look out LOL


----------

